# Android Auto?



## Bumbalina (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all, proud owner of TT S-line 2.0l, 2016, since yesterday. Loving everything so far but disappointed that the car doesn't seem to support Android Auto? Is this definitely the case? Thanks, Nik


----------

